# Journal?? Whats that?



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

My name is Fade and I like to workout....with weights and stuff 

This is my journal.....and I might keep it up to date and I might not


Also...I require everyone to welcome me back.....


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Great job on the paint eating contest you freak


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> My name is Fade and I like to workout....with weights and stuff
> 
> This is my journal.....and I might keep it up to date and I might not
> 
> ...


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

OMG...Prince posted in a journal    You must be special!!!  

Welcome back, Fade!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Great job on the paint eating contest you freak


uummmmmmmm ... welcome back   ........ you freak


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats me!!!

Oh...I have a job.....after a year and three months.....I finally have a job


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

Jobs are overrated.  I miss unemployement!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Jobs are overrated. I miss unemployement!


I hear that!!


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I hear that!!


Arent u a trainer???


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Arent u a trainer???


yeah


----------



## Arnold (Jul 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> OMG...Prince posted in a journal    You must be special!!!



once in while I do. 

Fade is a long term member, and former moderator until he disappeared.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 2, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Thats me!!!
> 
> Oh...I have a job.....after a year and three months.....I finally have a job


and that job would be ... ??


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and that job would be ... ??


Porn star?


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah


Lie and say you love it!    I'm about to make a career change and become a trainer.


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

Been a member for a while. I can remember when when there wasn't all this fancy shmancy graphics on the boards....all we had was DOS prompt.


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> and that job would be ... ??


Mechanical Designer for Schlumberger.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

I remember you from when I was a lurker here. Good to have u back. 

P.S.  Sorry for whoring up your journal.  I need to hit 3,000 posts today.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Lie and say you love it!  I'm about to make a career change and become a trainer.


I don't not like it.  I don't love it though.  It has its ups and its downs.  I mean, I would love it if I were say a strength and conditioning coach for a professional or college team.

The ups:

1. beats working in and office at a desk any day
2. never have to dress up for work
3. make your own schedule
4. get to help people achieve their goals which is extremely rewarding when it happens.
5. free gym membership
6. when you are busy you are making some solid money!

the downs:
1. you have to rely on people to be there.  no clients this week means no money this week.  summer time there is a big drop off.  i went from being really busy to almost nothing and it will be that way for the next 2 months!!  hope i saved up enough this year!

2. training the general public isn't all it's cracked up to be.  you get people that complain and are annoying. people that have never done anything in the lives and can't move or coordinate movement well and teaching them is like pulling teeth (make sure you are patient....I am not that patient so it is really hard for me).

3. people always want to argue with you and tell you how you should be training them.....wiate a minute I am the professional here.  you are paying me!!!!  See what I am saying?  You get tired of arguing your point and I usually resort to the famous "because I said so...now do it."  since I again, have little patience...lol



All in all it is a good job though.  I enjoy doing it.  I am not knocking it that bad.  If you think you can make it work out then I think it is a good idea for you to switch careers.  I am much happeir their then when I used to work in offices.


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

I'd just hit them in the head with a 5lb plate and say "GET TO WORK".

I'm good with people.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> I'd just hit them in the head with a 5lb plate and say "GET TO WORK".
> 
> I'm good with people.


I usually just make fun of the ones I don't like until they go and complain to my manager and say that I am an asshole.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> I don't not like it. I don't love it though. It has its ups and its downs. I mean, I would love it if I were say a strength and conditioning coach for a professional or college team.
> 
> The ups:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!    I can definitely see how all of that would suck, but its gotta be better than sitting behind this computer all day with managers breathing down my neck.  I'm already feeling the summer slowdown.  The owner claimed that he had a few clients for me and now he's saying he's got nothing this week.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!  I can definitely see how all of that would suck, but its gotta be better than sitting behind this computer all day with managers breathing down my neck. I'm already feeling the summer slowdown. The owner claimed that he had a few clients for me and now he's saying he's got nothing this week.


Yeah, now you will have a personal training manager breathing down your neck saying "why aren't you hitting your numbers?  do you numbers!  you have to do 40 a pay period or we will let you go...blah, blah, blah!"


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

My Threads Been Jacked!


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Yeah, now you will have a personal training manager breathing down your neck saying "why aren't you hitting your numbers? do you numbers! you have to do 40 a pay period or we will let you go...blah, blah, blah!"


I think this guy will be cool.  Its a private studio, he has his own clients, and takes a cut of mine.  So far, he's been pretty laid back.  Time will tell.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> I think this guy will be cool. Its a private studio, he has his own clients, and takes a cut of mine. So far, he's been pretty laid back. Time will tell.


They all start out laid back....lol



Yes fade....your thread has been jacked.  You weren't really going to use it to post workouts were you?


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

Hmmm...I can't rightly say.


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

sorry.  End of hijack


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi honey


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

Howdy sweets


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome back Fade. Hope you post your workouts for inspiration


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

*07/01/04*
*Chest and Back*

*Chest:*
_Dumbell bench:_
80x10
85x6
95x5
110x3
110x6

_Hammer strength machine decline:_
270x8
320x5
340x4
340x4
340x3
270x5
180x12

*Back:*
_Rack pulls:_
315x5
405x1
495x1
495x1
540x1
590x1
590x1
590x1

_T-bar rows:_
135x10
185x9
185x5
185x5
135x6

_Pulldowns (front)_
170x10
160x9
160x7

_Pulldowns (behind head)_
130x8
130x8
120x10


----------



## Var (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh...this is a real journal.  

You're a strong bastard!  Nice lifts!


----------



## Fade (Jul 2, 2004)

Duh...real journal....sheesh.

Now that I have a job and a schedule my eating will be back on track. During the year I was off work I would eat one to two meals a day...literally and those meals were mostly junk food. My strength and size should start going up nicely in the next couple of months.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey you freak, Its about time you get yourself together again and your ass back in the gym 


Congrats on the job


----------



## Fade (Jul 5, 2004)

Gonna be out of the gym for a bit. Tore a nice hole in my foot. Deep enough to stick the tip of my finger in....mmmmm good.

Hope it heals before my next tourney.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> My name is Fade and Also...I require everyone to welcome me back.....


Since you put it that way, welcome back.


----------



## Fade (Jul 6, 2004)

Damn straight I put it that way!!

So how have you been Cap?


----------



## Fade (Jul 6, 2004)

My booboo


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Damn straight I put it that way!!


You're back alright, back with an attitude!  

I've been busy with work, too busy in fact. Looking forward to some vacation time in August.

Congrats on the job. So for the past year plus, BF has been supporting you while you've been off playing with and eating paint? Some guys have all the luck. I think it's only fair that now you let her have a year off after the baby is born.


----------



## Fade (Jul 6, 2004)

She's gonna take her leave after the baby is born and then go back part time. We're gonna try and get custody of my son. All the money we can get ahold of will be needed. So taking a year off won't be possible. We really need to get him away from his mom.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 6, 2004)

Welcome back Fade!  We've missed you.  Hope your foot heals quickly.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jul 6, 2004)

looking strong as always Fade


----------



## Fade (Jul 13, 2004)

I'll prob pull my stitches out this weekend. Then it's back in the gym. I'd already be in there but they don't allow sandals.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Gonna be out of the gym for a bit. Tore a nice hole in my foot. Deep enough to stick the tip of my finger in....mmmmm good.
> 
> Hope it heals before my next tourney.



damn fade, are you accident prone?


----------



## Fade (Jul 13, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

How's Ann?  I haven't heard from her in a while.  I bet you are both counting down the weeks


----------



## Fade (Jul 13, 2004)

Only like 4 weeks to go. She's ok. Tired most of the time and the baby kicks the hell out of her.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

4 weeks wow!  I suppose the tiredness is to be expected.

Please send her my blessing and wishing you both the best.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello Fade!  Good to have you back 

Eggs says Hi too (he's here in Sweden with me)


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2004)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hello Fade!  Good to have you back
> 
> Eggs says Hi too (he's here in Sweden with me)


Cool. Tell him I said hi.  

Are yall sleeping in separate beds?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 15, 2004)

Fade said:
			
		

> Cool. Tell him I said hi.
> 
> Are yall sleeping in separate beds?



Would you believe me if I said yes?


----------



## Fade (Aug 5, 2004)

I went to the gym Tues and Weds nights....I just don't remember what I did.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

...


----------



## Fade (Aug 18, 2004)

*8/16/04

Hams*

Stiff leg DL:
225x10
225x10
275x4
275x5
225x10

Seated leg curls:
150x12

Single leg seated leg curls:
90x12
105x10
105x9

*
Delts*

Standing overhead press:
135x10
135x10
145x5
145x3
135x3

Drop set side lats:
45x6, 35x7, 20x3


----------



## Fade (Aug 18, 2004)

*8/17/04

Triceps*
Weighted dips:
90x8
100x5
100x6
100x5
90x5

Skull crushers:
115x12
135x4
135x4
90x7

Pushdowns:
70x25
75x8


*Biceps*

Barbell curls:
115x10
125x7
125x8
125x5
125x4

Alt dumbell curls:
45x6
45x6
35x7
35x6


----------



## PreMier (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome back Fade.

Whats your split look like?


----------



## Fade (Aug 20, 2004)

Well...if I can get in the gym consistantly then it would be:

Day 1: Quads/calves
Day 2: Chest/back
Day 3: Hams/delts
Day 4: Biceps/triceps
Day 5: Quads/calves
Day 6: Chest/back
Day 7: Hams/delts

I throw a rest day or two in whenever I feel the need.


----------

